# There's more than one way to...



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I've often wonder about name and how everyone seem to have a difference idea of one dish. For exemple a pear charlotte in a French restaurant turned out to be a marquise au chocolat served with pears.

What intrigue me even more is how many different version there can be of, for example, a génoise. Everyone seem to have a different interpretation of it.


----------



## palmier (Oct 17, 2000)

This thread was started after reading about marjolaine, and the different preparations that could be used. I contemplated putting this idea in the cooks corner, but because of the many componants of desserts, I felt it would best work here.
Take for example I once had a tira mi su that consisted of 4 soaked lady-fingers (criss-crossed on the center of the plate) with a mascarpone custard piped onto it. A marsala reduction around the whole dessert and a large chocolate curl on top.
A tira mi su by any other name would still taste as sweet as a tira mi su


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

I dont have a problem with the tiramisu. Sure they took some liberties but at least all the basic components were there...just displayed a little differently. I dont mind the addition of a new flavor either.

But I once ordered a "fruit napoleon" at a restaurant in New Orleans. I received a plate with fresh fruit layered between three tuille cookies. I think that this is false advertising or "bait and switch" 

We can serve anything we want if it is safe and the customers like it...but what I think some need to be careful of is what they call it.

I know France has some regulations on the naming of certain breads and pastries...does anyone know anything about that?

eeyore


----------

